# Ryobi chainsaw cover won’t open



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

How does the instruction sheet that came with it tell you to how to remove the chain?


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Hi [emoji137] 
I followed the instructions yet the bolt wonts come out from the pin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Terminology. A bolt has a threaded shank and a head that is usually hexagonal. A pin normally is smooth and is used to guide things into position. A nut is usually hexagonal and threaded, so it goes onto a threaded stud or bolt.
I can't see the forward fastener completely, but the rear one appears to be a nut on a stud. It should come completely off. I am not familiar with every chain saw, but normally both fasteners holding the plate on are threaded studs with nuts holding it all together. The nuts are loosened slightly to adjust the chain tension. To remove the chain for replacement, the nuts are removed, the cover comes off and it exposes the clutch and cogs where the chain goes.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Right 
The nuts can’t be removed from the stud although it’s loosened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2021)

Wesam said:


> Right
> The nuts can’t be removed from the stud although it’s loosened
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just force the nuts off with a wrench.And you may or may not have to get new nuts to reinstall.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The owner's manual shows them as simply two nuts on threaded studs, pretty much like just about every other saw on the market. Seeing as you just bought it, I'd take it back to the dealer for an explanation or quick lesson before I started bashing on it.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree with what @lenaitch wrote. The manual (see graphic below) shows nothing unusual about this model of chainsaw. The nuts should just unthread from the bolts.

Having said that, is it just a poor quality photo that accounts for why I can’t see any threads on the bolts below the loosened nuts?

Chris


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

There is normal thread on the bolt and nut was loosened from being tightened using the wrench normally 
I can’t post a video unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Chris616 said:


> I agree with what @lenaitch wrote. The manual (see graphic below) shows nothing unusual about this model of chainsaw. The nuts should just unthread from the bolts.
> 
> Having said that, is it just a poor quality photo that accounts for why I can’t see any threads on the bolts below the loosened nuts?
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if the OP's photo shows a non-North American variant. They could be a proprietary-type captured nut with internal threads and metal collars on the clutch cover. Loosen the nuts as far as they will go and they will clear the studs. Just spitballing.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

It’s from Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Wesam said:


> It’s from Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I searched the model and parts diagrams through AU sites and was no further ahead. Either go back to the dealer or get a hold of Ryobi customer service. If you can't describe to them there is probably a way to send the CSR the image you posted here.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Thank you dear 
Their customer service both via mail and FB page are extremely unprofessional and have shown poor technical and customer centricity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Could you upload some higher resolution photos from different angles, please. Maybe we'll see something.

Most of us have had bolts that have suffered an impact on the end, damaging the thread. That can provide some resistance to removing the nut, but generally the nut itself reconfigures the threads as it is removed with some effort. Did the resistance to unscrewing start when the nut became flush with the end of the bolt?

Can the nuts be tightened again normally?

(It was the Australian Ryobi website from which I downloaded the graphic in my earlier post)


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

There is no resistance for unscrewing, at the end it keeps on unscrewing endlessly 
Yes I can tighten it agin till it Lockes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ah...my interpretation of the problem was incorrect. I assume that you've tried to pull the nuts off with your fingers as you manually turn them?


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

the issue is that the saw is in Dubai now as I bought it online and sent it to a friend there coming to Egypt next week [emoji2363]
My friend has a good knowledge of tools , he is not a fool I mean not to be able to unscrew a nut.
Am getting the pics as print screen from the video he sent me showing the problem in real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> Ah...my interpretation of the problem was incorrect. I assume that you've tried to pull the nuts off with your fingers as you manually turn them?


Nop Sir
With the saw wrench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Can you upload the video somewhere for us to see it?


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

HYG [emoji85]









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> Can you upload the video somewhere for us to see it?


Done  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

It looks to me like the stud (the threaded part) has been unwound from the frame of the chainsaw, since it can tip from side to side (see about time 1:36). He can confirm that by looking at the end of the stud while turning the nut by hand. Does the nut stop turning, relative to the stud? If that is the case, have your friend hold the threaded stud below the nut with a pair of needle-nosed pliers (using something to protect the threads from damage), to stop it from turning, while the nut is turned.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

I thought so but he told me the stud is not turning as it’s welded to the chain body .
The movement you see is the nut itself not the stud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

You may well be correct….but since they are somewhat exposed, and often used, it is not unusual for the guide bar studs to become damaged, so they are often replaceable items. That may not be the case on less expensive models. The graphic below is from this Australian website. It suggests that the bar stud bolts (part #6 on the diagram) have square ends and fit into recesses on the frame of the chainsaw, so it would be possible for them to turn if they were pushed out of those recesses.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Thanks a million for your support really appreciated.
I will let my friend closely check the stud at the end of unscrewing. Yet if the stud turns , how would he be able to tighten and screw the bolts without having the “ turning stud “ hindering this action  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Judging by the diagram, the studs/bolts install from the “back side”, so if the studs/bolts are turning, then to prevent that I suggest to pull up on the nut while turning with fingers to ensure that the square end of the stud engages in the recess.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree that the studs appear to have a square head plus knurling and are pressed in from the rear.








Although I have nothing to back it up, I can't shake the feeling that those are captured nuts, with a flange on the back that is held by the collar on the clutch cover (the whole assembly pressed into the clutch cover). That would suppose that the cover and nuts come off as one. The hole in my logic seems to fail; however, because the video looks like they try that -unless they don't try hard enough.

Beyond that, I'm outta ideas. I find it really curious that no Ryobi manual or site seems to reference anything other than standard nuts-on-studs.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> I agree that the studs appear to have a square head plus knurling and are pressed in from the rear.
> View attachment 652794
> 
> 
> ...


And Ryobi can’t even give a firm answer !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> I agree that the studs appear to have a square head plus knurling and are pressed in from the rear.
> View attachment 652794
> 
> 
> ...


I will ask him to remove the cover with the nuts on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> I agree that the studs appear to have a square head plus knurling and are pressed in from the rear.
> View attachment 652794
> 
> 
> ...











You are 100% right the cover is attached to the nuts 
He managed to open it 
Thanks all
Any needed thing from Egypt, I will be more than happy to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m confused! How did the bar come out of there with the studs still in place? Does the bar not have the piece that I’m pointing to with the red arrow, so that it’s just an open slot?


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

For the terminology, l mean that the studs ( 2 screws ) in the saw body are in place . The 2 nuts after being loosened , he pulled the cover out 
The cover has those 2 nuts attached to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

If your photos are part of a video, I'd sure like to see it!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

From the last description the studs are fine. The nuts are captive to the cover and both have to be loosened completely before the cover comes off.


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

HYG









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





a respectable worker in my friend’s work car garage helped him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> If your photos are part of a video, I'd sure like to see it!


 done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks. I understand completely now. That is a nice system that prevents the nuts from getting lost.

Chris


----------



## Wesam (May 20, 2021)

Chris616 said:


> Thanks. I understand completely now. That is a nice system that prevents the nuts from getting lost.
> 
> Chris


I watched more than 40 YouTube videos ,not a single saw had this strange system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Glad you figured it out. It would have been helpful if the related Ryobi manuals and parts diagrams reflected this.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Although I have nothing to back it up, I can't shake the feeling that those are captured nuts, with a flange on the back that is held by the collar on the clutch cover (the whole assembly pressed into the clutch cover). That would suppose that the cover and nuts come off as one. The hole in my logic seems to fail; however, because the video looks like they try that -unless they don't try hard enough.


Kudos to @lenaitch for figuring it out


----------



## jukk0u (Dec 30, 2016)

A guess: once you have loosened the nuts and created space beneath them, can you push down on the nuts/bolts? (which might then actuate a release)


----------

